# Kelly Brook Runway for Giles Fashion Show during London Fashion Week 20.09.2010 - 11x



## Karlvonundzu (22 Sep. 2010)

THX Tikipeter


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Sep. 2010)

*Ojee Dilemma auf dem Laufsteg . Wer hat ihr blos das Outfit verpasst :thx:*


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2010)

Das Makeup ist scheusslich


----------



## itsjustme (22 Sep. 2010)

Ja, ich stimme den obigen Posts zu. Aber Kelly wie immer super.


----------

